# Fell from adult arms onto head



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Help. Lucy wiggled out of our daughters arms and fell onto the kitchen floor, linoleum. Lucy cried for about 15 seconds if even that long. Sounded like an hour. She's walked around and seems normal but I am terrified. what should I watch for? Do? Will she be okay. We were having guests and she was so excited. When more came she tried wiggling out of my arms. Out a damper on my dinner party.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I would watch her for any signs of abnormal behavior and watch the way she walks. Be looking for a bump or swelling on the head. If any complications, I would head to the Vet. Wake her up during the night to make sure she is ok, and take her to go potty.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

poor Lucy. I would be scared too, but chances are she will be fine and has forgotten all about her fall. I would just look for anything out of the ordinary that she might do,- sleeping more or not eating. Keep us posted.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I would watch her for any signs of abnormal behavior and watch the way she walks. Be looking for a bump or swelling on the head. If any complications, I would head to the Vet. Wake her up during the night to make sure she is ok, and take her to go potty.


yep ,exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG, I would have been hysterical. Maybe since she is so excited only sit on the floor and hold her. That happened once with my mom's Pom. He was so afraid that my parent's were leaving with out him and wriggled out of my dad's arms. He was fine-I was worried about his little stick legs. Keep an eye on her. It would be like a child-lethargy, dilated pupils, vomiting, refusing to eat, disorientation, excessive sleeping or trouble waking. Also, yelping in pain. I agree with Linda and would get up a couple times during the night and check her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with everyone here. Watch carefully. But like Wynne said, she is probably fine. Puppies are amazingly resilient. 

we almost lost a good friendship with a neighbor because she dropped Jasper from a sitting position his first day with us... he was fine. we were pissed for a while.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes. I'm really sorry this happened. This also happened to us when GUcci was a puppy,but she fell out of a child's arms and to the floor, pretty much one short yelp and that was that, she acted normal and luckily she wasn't hurt.

ALTHOUGH, I do think it is why she hates being picked up by kids and people she doesn't know very well. She will still try to squirm when someone picks her up because she's probably somewhat scarred from the whole traumatic event, so if I had it to do over again, I may have your daughter hold her and give her treats or something to help counter the bad experience. I think it stuck with Gucci. She pretty much only lets me, DH and some of our kids pick her up without huffing and puffing and the look of utter depression or running to my lap to save her, 

Kara


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Our Cali wriggled out of my arms the day we got her, as I was bringing her into the house. She landed onto river stones on the patio. I was sick about it and felt so incompetent! She was fine, bounced right back, but to this day 4 years later, she is slightly reluctant to go outside onto that patio area.

Odds are your dog will be fine, too, but take the advice that others have given you.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Hope she will be fine and now you know what wiggle bunnies they can be! You learn more everyday! It's nice when they grow up and you don't have to worry AS much. Atticus can now sucessfully jump off the bed (it's not very high) but I was so watchful of him I had him on his harness and leash when he was on the bed as he seemed to think he could fly.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh boy, what a night. Thank you so much for responding. You guys are like my friends to help in a crisis. I was trying to carry on like normal with our company and inside I was a mess. It felt so good to have you all chime in in my time of panic. 

Lucy is killing her stuffed lion at this time. I will be keeping a close eye on her as well. Tomorrow I go back to work after being with her for two weeks. Wouldn't you think if anything were amiss I'd know it by morning. 

Again, thank you from the bottom of my heart for your caring.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

sounds like so far so good! keep us updated!!

When we went up to MEET Tillie and her sisters (pups were 14 weeks) Sofia dropped a puppy on her HEAD withing the first 5 minutes! The poor breeder was aghast! Checking the pup all over, worried about her little jaw ... sigh. Well, thankfully we actually ended up getting THAT pup ... and THAT is how we met Tillie. LOL


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Please let us know how your Lucy is doing. Long story short, Buster squirmed out of my arms and landed on his head on the concrete driveway. He was ok, although I was awfully worried for a while.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad to hear she was playing with lion. Sending good thoughts her way.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Lucy seems to be A-okay! Everything is as normal except she's 6 miles away in her X-pen and I'm in my work parking lot. Boy, I wish I was old enough to retire or rich enough to live as I do and not need paycheck. Have great day with your Hav.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm glad to hear everything is okay.I think these little pups are much tougher than we give them credit for,and their sculls are very are strong.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to read she is okay. The are very strong and agile little guys. Quincy squirmed out of one of my kids arms also as a pup and fell about a foot or so as they were getting up from setting on the floor. I was worried,but he was fine and never missed a beat~


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

This is exactly how my friend's dog hurt his front leg which is now crooked at the elbow. Really look the pup over.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The first thing we tell children when they come to visit is that they have to sit on the floor if they want to hold the puppies. We also explain that the pups' have no fear of heights, and stay close to adults when they are first holding a puppy. I've caught more than a few in midair by staying close to visiting adults who almost always don't understand until it happens to them.

We've found that both children and adults learn to pay attention pretty fast, but few understand the pups' ability to just sail right out of unsuspecting arms when they are young.

I always have one hand under their chest with fingers going in front of the ribcage, instead of just allowing a young pup to rest on top of my arm. We show people how to hold them to start with.

This is also the reason you never put a pup on something that it can't jump onto itself. They don't come with a fear of heights.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am happy to hear all is well.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Me, too.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Good news! Thank God for those hard little heads! Mine are always cracking their heads going under the coffee table and I just cringe!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I also had the "NO pick up the puppy unless an adult is right there" rule and the very SECOND I turned to go move the laundry from the washer to the dryer, my stepdaughter picked her up!!!!:frusty: so a rule is just a rule and only works if the kids listen to it. Its sort of like telling a kid not to touch the snow, or the gummy bears.....or the fuzzy bright toy, they are just drawn to some things like moths to a fire, like puppies..and gummy bears...and...puppies...lol

Kara


----------

